# Tool vest



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

That's why mine mostly hangs in the garage.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> That's a problem for a deck builder


i bendover a lot too..:sad:


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Tool Vest*

I have the suspendavest I use for trim work and I love the thing I thing I've noticed is I tend to fill it up with to much crap and I'm sore at the end of the day.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a pic


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Best thing I've bought for working in interiors lately is a 12v Bosch drill and a holster with a safety clip. I'm always worried about denting a floor if my tape or drill comes off it's clip.


----------



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone else carrying your tools is the only perfect solution 


Occupy your pineal gland


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I use the Occidental vest for finish work where I don't have to kneel over too much. There may be a shorter version, but with the extra punches when I try to kneel stuff comes out. Doors, windows and cabinetry they are perfect for me


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

The Mascot vest has magnets in the upper pocket flaps to secure items in the pockets.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm getting to the point I dispise bags. But vests are too hot. We often get triple digit temps throughout the year here. I'm still looking for a viable substitute.


Girls in Bikinis carrying tools bags. They just stand ready to handle your tools for you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The worst thing I ever did was wear suspenders for 15 years. All the weight hanging on my shoulders jacked up my back. I thought maybe I was wrong (because of guys on this site) so I tried them again. My back immediately spasmed and I was out for 2 weeks. Never again. But that's just me.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> The worst thing I ever did was wear suspenders for 15 years. All the weight hanging on my shoulders jacked up my back. I thought maybe I was wrong (because of guys on this site) so I tried them again. My back immediately spasmed and I was out for 2 weeks. Never again. But that's just me.


Come on, I just fell in love with suspenders!

Have you tried spinal decompression, or something along those lines? Just hang from something for a minute. Keep your shoulders where they should be and let the rest of your body just dangle, should crack the back real good and usually alleviates a lot of tension in my mid and lower back whenever I remember to do it.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

flynnworx said:


> Someone else carrying your tools is the only perfect solution


Like anyone would ever do that!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mnld said:


> Like anyone would ever do that!!


I do. I'm sure you already know that. Love to get the bikini blonde to do it and feed me grapes, but it would be a hard sell to Mrs. Cali.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I do. I'm sure you already know that. Love to get the bikini blonde to do it and feed me grapes, but it would be a hard sell to Mrs. Cali.


Knew that.

I had a broken wrist once and my sister followed me around and filled my hawk.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

I just received the Occidental 2535 vest. Comes with a vest and two removable nail bags. I haven't used it yet but I have a job coming up next week that I'll be testing it out on. 

First impression: The thing is HUGE. I'm 6' tall 165 lbs, so I'm pretty much average. This thing looks like it was made for someone 40 lbs heavier and 3 inches taller than I am. First thing I did was cinch all the straps all the way in and it looks like it might work. 

Nowhere to store a speed square that I can see, without the pouches on. 

The "cell phone pouch" looks like it might fit a few nail punches. I didn't actually measure it but it can't be more than 2" wide by 4" deep. Apparently they haven't updated their design in 10 years.

The drill holder looks promising. Can't tell until I try it out though.

I was looking for something to hold all my essentials while I'm trimming out a job, but this thing looks like it was built more like a framers belt with added pockets on the suspenders. I'll probably be sending it back, but I'm gonna test it out on one job first. 

I can't believe it's so hard to find a tool vest built for trim carpenters. The idea is so simple...a few pockets, a hammer holster that won't let the handle swing around every time you move your hips, a drill holder, all kept tight to the body. I'm not asking for too much am I?


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

Oops just noticed I actually got the 2538. Looks like most of this series comes with more or less the same vest with a different bottom end.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kolbym said:


> First impression: The thing is HUGE. I'm 6' tall 165 lbs, so I'm pretty much average. This thing looks like it was made for someone 40 lbs heavier and 3 inches taller than I am. First thing I did was cinch all the straps all the way in and it looks like it might work.


That's not even remotely close to average.:blink:

Average in US us 5'6" and 195lbs. You're a string bean. I'm 6'2" 190ish and even that's considered "thin"(it's not) nowadays.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

5'6" is average in Guatemala maybe.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Average height for males in America is 69.7" or around 5'-10"


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought average height for males in the US was medium, and average weight was fat.


----------

